# 2/26 Hamburg Vendors



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Are any of you people vending at the 2/26 Hamburg Show going to post the species you're bringing?

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll be there sharing a table with Jeremy Huff.

I'll have some Eldorado, Cauchero pumilio and possibly Rio Guarumo.

I can also bring sexed adult Leucs from one of my two breeding groups that I'm downsizing.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going, looking for a male Leuc to add to my two females and some thumbnails to put into my new 18 x 18 x 18 Exo-terra. I want something that's colorful and likes to call and not to shy.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Where will this show be? Does it have a website?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to the Northwestern Berks Reptile Show

I'll be there helping one of my "snake friends". I'll have 4 juvi oyapocks, a hatchling redfoot tortoise, and some hatchling coastal carpet pythons.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll be vending with lots of tinc morphs and leucs. Also 4 types of fruit flies and bean beetles.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

We'll be there!
We'll be vending:
adult trio (2m,1f) aurotaenia
sub-adult (some calling) e. anthonyi Santa Isabels
adult bl ventrimaculatus
sub adult azureiventris
juvenile cobalt tincs, azureus, leucs, gb panamanian auratus, yellow galacts, vittatus
flies, springs, beatles, media, supplies.
See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and pricing.
Pm or email to reserve and avoid the crazy line that tends to form outside the Feb show!

Looking fwd to seeing you all next week!!!!!
Keith


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Is any body going to have the golden Hydei or Golden melanogasters?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

We'll be there, not sure what I'm bringing but I'll have several tanks of frogs. I'll definitely have azureus, luecs (mother is a chocolate but babies look like normals), Vitatus, tarapotos. If there is anything in particular in frogs or supplies just shoot me a email at [email protected]

Ron
Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

porkchop48 said:


> Is any body going to have the golden Hydei or Golden melanogasters?


My golden hydei crapped out, so would like some too. I will have black hydei, Turkish gliders, wingless and buzatti and bean beetles


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there vending as Above Average Amphibians

fruit flies 8.00
bean beetles 8.00
isopods 8.00
springtails 8.00 
soft moist salmon pellets 8.00

axolotls 10.00 - 30.00 ( wild type, leucistic, melanoid, gold, wild type green fluorescent protein)

Cynops chenggongensis 30.00
Cyjnops cyanurus 30.00
Pleurodeles waltl 20.00
Pleurodeles waltl 30.00
Tylototriton verrocusus 35.00
Mesotriton alpestris apuanas 30.00
Triturus dobrogicus larvae 10.00

cork bark 5.00/lb
[email protected]


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking for some nice size driftwood and some cork tubes of all sorts. I know they sell them there but just curious if anyone on here can hook me up with some sort of deal.

Also Brom packs. 

See ya next week.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

jfehr232 said:


> Looking for some nice size driftwood and some cork tubes of all sorts.
> 
> Also Brom packs.
> 
> See ya next week.


I'm selling some of Justin Yeager's cork for him @ 5.00 /lb. I think their is a tube or two in the pack.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Michael Shrom said:


> I'm selling some of Justin Yeager's cork for him @ 5.00 /lb. I think their is a tube or two in the pack.


I need a bunch of cork!

Also, will anyone have some small broms?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Michael Shrom said:


> I'm selling some of Justin Yeager's cork for him @ 5.00 /lb. I think their is a tube or two in the pack.


Sounds good.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Anyone going to have a pair of Varaderos for sale here? Doesn't look like it but it is worth a shot.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Gumby said:


> Anyone going to have a pair of Varaderos for sale here? Doesn't look like it but it is worth a shot.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


PM Randy S. (Dartsami) He usually attends Hamburg and usually has Veraderos.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a proven quad that I'm willing to part with. Many of the folks here have the offspring of this breeding quad. PM'd you.


----------



## Komodo Reptiles (May 11, 2010)

I'll be there with a delicious assortment of feeder insects and rodents including:

hydei fruitflies
melanogaster fruitflies
4 types of springtails
2 types of isopods
bean beetles
crickets
hornworms
mealworms
waxworms
superworms
butterworms
nightcrawlers
live mice
frozen mice and rats

See you all there!

Dave


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

*Feeders:*
hydei fruitflies
melanogaster fruitflies
Isopods - Many differen types
Springtails - Many differen types

*Frogs:*
FG Vents -
Assortment of Tincts
Mantella: Golden, Baroni, Betsileo: (due to newly shippment preorder only)
Mint Teribillis
Yellow Galacts
Orange Galacts
Lecus


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Will have:

Azureus
Cobalts
Giant orange
Bakhuis
Leucs
Yellow backs
Alanis
Matecho
Dwarf cobalts

Feeders:

Bean beetles
Flour beetles
Springtails
Black hydei
Turkish gliders
Wingless
D. Buzatti
Excelsior


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Many Assort and Potted Bromeliads...


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Man this sounds like it's gonna be an amazing show, I've been to the hamburg show a couple times but.....
Can't wait to see everybody there!!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

DendroJoe said:


> *Frogs:*
> FG Vents -
> Assortment of Tincts
> Mantella: Golden, Baroni, Betsileo: (due to newly shippment preorder only)
> ...


Will you have any Mantella available for the April 30th show?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I will be attending. I plan on picking up some leucomelas. Also looking for golden mantellas, terribs, rice flour beetles, and misc supplies. 

Hope to stop and see a few members there as well J


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

i should still have some for you HunterB

Joe


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll have captive bred 5 -6 month old Gold Mantellas and Leucs.
Alpha Pro Breeders


LittleDip said:


> I will be attending. I plan on picking up some leucomelas. Also looking for golden mantellas, terribs, rice flour beetles, and misc supplies.
> 
> Hope to stop and see a few members there as well J


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Bromeliads:

Neoregelia: 
Blushing Tiger, Echo, Fireball, Flaming Lovely, Green Apple X Fireball, Meyendorffii Spineless, Red Bird X Fireball, Superball, Zoe

FTallandsia Abdita Mexican form

Assorted Bromeliad:
Suenos
Calyculata X Recurvata
Nudicaulis Seidel
Nudicaulis V. Capitata (Red Form
Roberto Seidelii
Warasii Discolor
Esther
Poquito Blanco
Tangerine
Gold Fever
Imperfecta
Michi
Mo Peppa Please
Orange Crush
Perfecta
Puppy Love
The Auctioneer
Laevis
RaRu X Sao Paulo
Etc...


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

DendroJoe said:


> *Feeders:*
> hydei fruitflies
> melanogaster fruitflies
> Isopods - Many differen types
> ...


Tried to contact you while I was at the show... but couldn't find you??


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Gotta love February! It was great seeing you all and meeting some new faces from the board. Hope you all had a fun day.
Now, time for bed!
Keith


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Almost forgot:
Quote of the day:
"So, are you getting rich doing this?"
Tatoo of the day: 
Gecko peaking out from the bikini line.
T-shirt of the day:
Jeremy's tick shirt!


----------

